#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  How can we rank YouTube videos to generate more traffic? (Inforgraphic)

## Bhavya

Everyday almost 5 billion videos are watched on YouTube.But surprisingly only 9% of the small businesses are using YouTube for their marketing.If you are a small business owner It's a high time to use YouTube to drive more traffic. Check out the below Inforgraphic to Increase your business's YouTube traffic.

----------

